# Yellow Lab Pups



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We have two light yellow lab puppies available- one male and one female. They are 7 weeks old and will be 8 weeks on Oct 1. These pups are from AKC sire/dam and will be great companions with hunting, retrieving, service potential. We had a litter from the sire/dam 4 years ago and they produced excellent dogs. If you are looking for a lab, come and see these. Asking $600.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Good looking Pup Packout!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks! They are well bred pups. The 2 left are going to make someone very happy. 
I will work with a forum member on the price and would even give a monetary thank you for anyone who steers someone our way.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just lost my yellow lab a couple weeks ago. I think I'm out of the companion search for a long time. I had to look though.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear. Good dogs should live longer and great horses should never die.


----------

